# 2 adopted bunnies :)



## Elswick (Feb 10, 2015)

I recently had a dog and 2 hamster but both my hamsters got wet tail and died  and my dog I got when I was 2 died of old age. But after a couple months I couldn't keep going pet less so I decided to adopt a bunny! I adopted Max, and 3 year old lionhead and Sophie, a 1 year old mini lop. The person I adopted them from said I couldn't have one, they had to stay together so I brought em both home and Sophie is one little ball of never ending energy but Max just loves to cuddle up in you lap and sleep lol. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1423574612.571684.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1423574644.808965.jpg


----------



## wishingstar (Feb 10, 2015)

They're both adorable!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Feb 10, 2015)

They are little cuties!!!!


----------



## Cayzi (Feb 10, 2015)

Aww they sound precious! Very cute aswell


----------



## Azerane (Feb 16, 2015)

They are so cute, best of luck on your bunny adventures


----------



## bright_eyes (Feb 16, 2015)

Too cute! Welcome! Your babies are adorable, I have a Lionhead mix myself! And I love lops!


----------



## ilovepets (Feb 17, 2015)

Awesome! it sounds like you are a first time owner and i must mention that from what i can see,
you have a super set up for them with an X-pen!!


----------



## Morning_Snow (Feb 17, 2015)

Those buns are cuties! <33 Your set up is great as well!! I would love more pictures of it  Are they fixed buns?


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Feb 17, 2015)

Aww what cute little buns! 
I have a mini lop and lion head too &#128522;&#128048;&#128151;

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1424206696.605538.jpg


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Feb 17, 2015)

So glad you kept them both! Rabbits and guinea pigs are like potato chips, you can't have just ONE! LOL!

We have 5 mini rex rabbits and a heard of guinea pigs. (We are showing them for 4H)


----------

